# How's the trade sound to you?



## Ammaw23 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey guys sorry if I'm in the wrong area, but I am a new member to your community. 

Anyways, I have always loved the 240 and have always wanted to get one but have never had the good opportunity. Currently I am driving a 2001 Audi A4 B5 1.8t and have been offered the chance to trade for a 1996 240sx SE. Now a little back ground on the cars.

My Audi, like I said 2001 A4 B5 1.8t with about 170xxx miles (sounds high but these babies run forever). So far its gotten a full custom exhaust, GIAG tune, short throw, boost gauge, turbo timer and running about 14-18psi. It recently had brand new tires put on with another new spare set on the side, new timing belt and water pump and brand new brake lines. Thera of course things I'm forgetting, I always do lol.

As for the 240, it's pretty much, stock engine with 150xxx miles and a full custom exhaust. Also, it's lowered on Megan racing coilovers, drilled/slotted brakes and sitting on 350z wheels. Other than that it's lether interior, like my Audi, and bother cars are stick. On top of that he is giving me cash with trade.

Now I love my Audi to death and love everything about it, but on the other hand, a 240sx is just my dream car lol

Another big hand to the 240 would also be lower insurance due to easier maintanance and I can find parts for a 240 for days lol


I was just wondering what people think of these two cars and if with all this in mind, I would be satisfied with the trade.

Sorry for the long post guys, and please no flaming! Like I said, I'm new here


----------

